
Groupon IPO Could Value Coupon Company at $15 Billion () - taylorbuley
http://www.dailyfinance.com/story/company-news/groupon-ipo-could-value-coupon-company-at-15-billion/19802066/
======
taylorbuley
Turns out you can't use an exclamation mark in a headline

